# massey ferguson 1051 bush hog blade



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

I need to replace the blades of a used massey ferguson 1051 bush hog. The blades are so worn down over the years I have no idea how long they originally were. I can't buy replacement blades without knowing how long the original blades were. The local massey ferguson dealer can get me the model number of the blade, but they can't get me specific dimensions. Looked all over the internet and can't find this info. I know the blade is 3 inches wide, 1/2 inch thick and has a 2 inch drop, but does anyone know how to find the length?? I understand that Massey ferguson has a technical phone line which likely has this info, but they are not willing to talk directly to customers, and the dealer did not or would not call the technical phone line for me:help::help:


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't the MF dealer just get you the blades if he can get you the model number?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This may help
http://www.agcopubs.com/massey_ferguson/parts_book/english/651569m94/1051_rotary_cutter


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like your dealer is a jerk. Or a joke. Either way they should be able to look up the model number and get you your parts.


----------



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes the dealer could order the blades, but at around $75 per blade that is twice as much as I could get blades elsewhere. 
I thought about buying a parts manual but not sure if it would have any more than just the part number in the manual.
Still looking.....


----------



## isaac338 (Jul 29, 2013)

Devil's advocate: order the $75 blade, measure it, then return it as non-fitting?

------- move but hey, desperate times...


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Can you measure from where the center of the pin that holds the blade to the closes area where the blade would swing to, such as the side of the bush hog and get a measurement close? Thats what I would do.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Also, go to a Tractor Supply or a COOP, and they may have the specs you need and a blade.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've found lots of stuff can be ordered from TSC fror Lawn tractors (simplicity) to parts for my antique Massey Harris tractors. Go in and see if they can get the blades for you cheaper than the dealer.

 Al


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I've found that most cheaper replacement wear parts are worth about what you pay for them. Honestly unless your an extremely good costumer why should your dealer go to the trouble of getting your blade dimensions so you can buy them else where? 

If you have the part number your replacement blade supplier should be able to match it.


----------



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

Tried TSC and the local farmers coop---they couldn't order the part without knowing how long it is. Apparently the part number is only a massey ferguson number...it doesn't help other stores in ordering the part. Thanks for brainstorming with me though.. I may try measuring the underside of the bush hog if I can't find the size any other way....


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

like stated one should be able to get the off set and width and hole size and so on off the original and then should be able to measure to the deck from the bolt and see what will fit with out hitting some thing, 

should not be rocket science.

If the Massey dealer can get it you may be just as far ahead to get from them and record the number some place for future and stop messing around the gas you most likely spent in your search has most likely cost as much as the extra on the blades,

and I would think the other stores should have a list of mowers and what blades they would take. in there books,


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.messicks.com/BH/83872.aspx


----------



## Al in PA (Aug 29, 2020)

I


----------



## Al in PA (Aug 29, 2020)

I know this is an old thread. First time posting a reply. Took blades off of my MF 1051 brush hog. My Uncle bought this machine new. I suspect the blades are original. They have a part # of 505144, M290. Width of blade is 3 inches, length of blade is 30 1/4 inches, blade drop appears to be 2 inches, and bolt hole diameter appears to be 1 1/2 inches. Hope it helps someone.


----------

